# What ever happened to Baddog slotcars ??



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I still got some of their TYCO Hot Rod repro's & other stuff.Did they bite the dust like the others ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

1scalevolvo said:


> *Did they bite the dust like the others ?*
> 
> Neal:dude:


*YES.*

Bruce Gavins was part of that deal from what I understand and he quit after he stroked out -- had to reduce his stress level or something is what I had heard at the time.

I have two yellow C6 Corvettes, a white Mustang GT and a blue Mustang GT ('05 models) that all fit LWB Tyco unbuilt from him. I might end up selling them if I don't build something with them soon.

His bodies were nice quality.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Wonder if he's interested in selling the business to someone else though? He's out of Astoria which is only like an hour and a half from here...


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*What ever happened to Baddog*

*Guys ,
Bad Dog actually was Bruce and his wife . They formed the Co. after leaving Tyco Mattel where they both had worked . A divorce caused the breakup of Baddog to split assets and usual divorce stuff. Bruce then moved to Astoria and he and i became partners along the way in Road Rage Resins. Well after a little over 1 year we too split. He kept some things i kept or sold off others. he became BnB goodies with his son on ebay and i reopened the Road Rage name under Road Rage HO. Bruce had a heart attack and then personal issues before closing his doors one last time. Last time i talked to him was via email nearly a yr ago now and he would not say what his situation was but did say he had thoughts about back east. Not sure that answers all questions but that is the best i can do to bring his story up to date.

Dennis / Road Rage HO:wave:*


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Can any body provide a complete list of all of the Baddog slot cars ever made ?

Thanx, Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1scalevolvo said:


> Can any body provide a complete list of all of the Baddog slot cars ever made ?
> 
> Thanx, Neal



Neal,

I don't have that list but, can post up some pics of what I have...

(1.) AJs Ramp Truck done with AFX or Tyco chassis mounts. This one was molded with AFX mounts...









(2.) AFX Van for the AFX 4 gear chassis...









(3.) Tyco Pro Hot Rod body (painted up)...









(4.) Dodge wheelie truck fits the AFX chassis...


















(5.) Willys Pickup for the T-Jet chassis...









(6.) A Mercury for the T-Jet chassis...


















Will keep updating this...brb

Bob...Remember when you could get these?...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*more pics...*

(7.) Mini-Lindy Chevy van fits the AFX chassis...









Here is another picture of a brown ramp truck...









O.K. are you drooling yet? This Orange ramp truck lives at Wes's house now... 
(Molded to fit a Tyco Chassis)...


















(8.) Tyco Pro VW bug...









(.9) This body was casted from a Tyco VW bug fits Tomy Chassis without clip...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*more pics...*

(10.) Tyco Pro Trick Truck (Painted)...









(11.) Tyco Pro Roadster...









(12.) 69 Camaro fits a Tomy Chassis without clip...









(13.) 55 Chevy without a hood scoop...









(14.) VW Van to fit AFX but, sits way to high on chassis and looks Funky...
This was casted off of a Tyco VW Van...









(15.) GTO fits Tyco chassis...









(16.) Cheetah fits the t-jet...









(17.) ElCamino fits Tyco but, bed comes into the chassis...
(needs to be cut & have a tarp put on it to work)









Bruce Gavins had over 100 bodies...I was lucky to get these but, wanted more.

Sent Bruce a bunch of AFX customs (please send them back) that he wanted to cast but, as stated he had a heart problem that ended his casting...oh dang. Bruce worked for Tyco and wanted to start casting more AFX bodies but, that was not to be...

He also did the Tyco 57 Flip Nose cars and many, many others...

Last I knew he moved to Washington and bought the house and recording studio that CCR (music group) used to own. Was going to turn the Studio into his slot car workshop. It has been over a year since I have heard from him and probably will never again. 

He made lots of slot car bodies and tried to make everyone happy. It was a lot of work trying to make all the stuff he did and think he just got burned out. When you think about how many slot car bodies you would have to make to get enough money to make it worth your while...well the answer would be ALOT!

Bob...Lets see your Bruce Gavins bodies...zilla


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

The ' 50's Mercury looks like a version of the one done by Dash. Any info ?


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Holy guacamole they were busy!!!!*

That's a mighty impressive line up!!! I like 90% of them!!!! All those molds have to be somewhere... Hopefully not buried in a landfill!!! I think I need to visit Roadrage Ho's site again, and check it out with my eyes open.. and hope!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool site bearsox.. No bodies though.. The quest continues!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1scalevolvo said:


> The ' 50's Mercury looks like a version of the one done by Dash. Any info ?
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Yeah Neal,

l it looks like a Dash version &, Bruce copied it I believe because, you could see light flames in the casting of the body.

Opened up the rear window a bit and was fun to Phsssssssssh but, didn't bother getting another one as the Dash Mercs were way better made.

Bob


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Yeah Neal,
> 
> l it looks like a Dash version &, Bruce copied it I believe because, you could see light flames in the casting of the body.
> 
> ...



It looks like the front grill / bumper was different also.Its too bad many caster / Manufacturers do not put their names on the inside of their bodies.Almost all of my stuff has a "ID plate" with my name, signature,Body name & year of first mold.


Neal :dude:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*What ever happened to Baddog*



bobhch said:


> Yeah Neal,
> 
> l it looks like a Dash version &, Bruce copied it I believe because, you could see light flames in the casting of the body.
> 
> ...


 *Actually , the lead sled was way prior to Dash's version. Check back to the HoDetroit stuff and some fine bodies donated to us by Tom Strumph for recasts. I was not privey to the deal Between Bruce and Tom but rather was told after it was done and the info was relayed to me by Bruce. Bruce had most of the molds when we parted ways. I do however have a couple and actually will remake the 69 Mach 1 very soon so it will appear on the site in January along with an 08 Mustang , 05 GT40 , 07 Mazda , tricked out street Truck and a 350Z . I have more planned for later down the road . Enjoy your holidays ! 

Dennis :wave: *


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like I'll be needing more chassis!:freak: That's great news Dennis!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Just in time for tax returns!!! :thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

This guy has some of teir bodies for sale

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/page/browse?back=0&what=1&c0=Manufacturer:Bad+Dog+&c1=*

Roger Corrie


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I also miss Bruce's creations. I have three myself that I have never built. A 
'57 flip hood, a Vicky Altered, and a '55 Bel Air. I was wondering where he went also. Thanks for the info. David


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

found a ramp truck a few minutes ago on ebay..
blue with red rear tires ...85.00


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

4.3 ZOOK said:


> found a ramp truck a few minutes ago on ebay..
> blue with red rear tires ...85.00



That is an Ajs original. 85.00 BIN is a good price as they are as fairly rare.
I was surprised that it was still there with only cursory bids. Grab it, guys!
(I already have a full set of Ajs )


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW Bob, it looks like you bought them all... I bought about 2/3rds of his bodies. 
Heck, I bought over 20 Little Red Wagons alone. Bruce made some great stuff. I think Bud's HO still has a bunch of Bruce's stuff for sale. 

HO Models has picked up the mantle now. 
Tom's stuff is amazing and he's a first class guy to deal with as well. 
I wish Tom made some Tyco stuff though


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Bad Dog*

I don't know if Bruce will ever return.He was a good friend who had a tough life from day 1I cant talk about his life without gettinmg into trouble with his exe.Especiaqlly wife # 2.I remember myself and Danny Esposito packing the truck for him when he moved to Oregon.I used to supply him with alot of the bodies that he produced.He really didn't know alot about cars.I gave him the Merc lead sled.I still have about 20 left.I gave hime the 55 Chevy after i made some changes to it.Closed up th scoop,cut 6the headers off and made the the side mounds longer and stronger.I then set it to Dash after Bruce disappeared.He had alot more in the works but gave it up.He met a women out in Oregon and they hit it off.She also has mega cash.She bought the CCR house.He's JUST A GIGILO.Lucky guy. Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*What ever happened to Baddog*



tomhocars said:


> I don't know if Bruce will ever return.He was a good friend who had a tough life from day 1I cant talk about his life without gettinmg into trouble with his exe.Especiaqlly wife # 2.I remember myself and Danny Esposito packing the truck for him when he moved to Oregon.I used to supply him with alot of the bodies that he produced.He really didn't know alot about cars.I gave him the Merc lead sled.I still have about 20 left.I gave hime the 55 Chevy after i made some changes to it.Closed up th scoop,cut 6the headers off and made the the side mounds longer and stronger.I then set it to Dash after Bruce disappeared.He had alot more in the works but gave it up.He met a women out in Oregon and they hit it off.She also has mega cash.She bought the CCR house.He's JUST A GIGILO.Lucky guy. Thanks Tom Stumpf


*Hey Tom ,
i recall that story from Bruce . He did mention each of you guys loading him up . Or is it over loading him up LOL . Bruce it seems had a boat load of stuff just for casting and other slot stuff and odds and ends he couldn't or wouldn't part with. He called me on that trip and we setup to meet here in IL as he passed through. funny how that all came back when you mentioned the story.:wave:

Dennis *


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Check out this.........................Bruce lives in Washington...sold to a seller in Washington. 

Notice that this Auction states Plastic...yep... Bruce told me that his bodies were made from Tyco Plastic. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/SLOT-CAR-RESIN-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Bob...Wonder how many of the molds this person got?...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ya beat me to it, Bob. Im watching a few of these bodies. AND I even sent this guy a message, prying for info on any new upcoming molds and for any opportunities to work with them. Long Beach is less than an hour from here, and is my noggin ever full of ideas...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!*



grungerockjeepe said:


> Ya beat me to it, Bob. Im watching a few of these bodies. AND I even sent this guy a message, prying for info on any new upcoming molds and for any opportunities to work with them. Long Beach is less than an hour from here, and is my noggin ever full of ideas...



I hope you get to meet up with these guys and take some pics if you do...Please! Would be great to see what his molds looked like...Lucky!

Bruce was planning on making lots of the AFX parts that people needed to finish out a car if they got lost. He new very little about AFX and lots about Tyco. We talked a whole bunch and was getting pretty excited about his future plans...oh dang.

The wing on the yellow Bronco was made by someone else out of styrene and painted yellow. I purchased the Bronco off of E-Pay and was trying to talk Bruce into mass producing it in different colors. How fun would that be? The wing mold he made for the McLaren and Ferrari Can Am came from an Original AFX of mine also. He was selling repops in lots of 3.

Bob...Hope you get to hook up with the new mold makers...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Scuttlebut has it that LB is where he landed after Oregon. Nice place to visit if yer ever out this way...BTW.

Keep in mind that it could be his son.

A scan of "other items" makes it appear obvious that something may be cooking out west ...LOL...this is no one and done and is far too coincidental.

Then again they could be just cleaning house.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Scuttlebut has it that LB is where he landed after Oregon. Nice place to visit if yer ever out this way...BTW.
> 
> Keep in mind that it could be his son.


I need a week off first...with pay BTW

It is not his son just for the record.

Bob


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

They got back to me today, and said that slots are something altogether new to them. BUT, he also said the response to those bodies was overwhelming which is a very GOOD sign!

Re-popping some AFX stuff is something they did mention. My idea is to re-pop ALL the AFX wheel designs, and do the slight mods necessary to make them compatible with AFX axles as well as Tyco and LL.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

grungerockjeepe said:


> They got back to me today, and said that slots are something altogether new to them. BUT, he also said the response to those bodies was overwhelming which is a very GOOD sign!
> 
> Re-popping some AFX stuff is something they did mention. My idea is to re-pop ALL the AFX wheel designs, and do the slight mods necessary to make them compatible with AFX axles as well as Tyco and LL.


Cool -- maybe we can get Bob to send them some wheels . . . :roll:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Doba, youd think that RRR or Dash would do the same. 

I mean, AFX had some REAL nice designs but anything outside of the original 5-spokes is kinda hard to find. Auto World's wheels are hit and miss in terms of wobble action.

Tyco's, outside of the grey centerlines on early curvehuggers and the slot mags on the tycopros were all pretty much crap. And Tomy's wheel designs have been pretty ho-hum until the Mega-G but retrofitting 5-spokes to a turbo or Super G is as simple as trimming down the shoulders on the front rims and popping em on. Ive gotten them on 440X2s, HP-2/7 just by swapping in a Turbo rear axle and doing the front wheel shoulder trick. They look great, run true, and you get independent rotating fronts all in one shot.

If reasonably priced and high quality Ansens, T/As, Turbines and Stockers were offered it's a no-brainer that both racers and collectors both would snap them up like crazy.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*They have all the body molds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I got a response from them today and they said they have ALL THE BODY MOLDS & and will be selling the tilts very soon. :thumbsup:

That means that the AJs Wedge for both the Tyco and AFX will be available once again.

One thought here...how long will this last? A long time...short time? Only time will tell.

Bob...Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet...zilla


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow, I went back through my favorite sellers and came across my purchases as well as others that have similar names to you guys on this site. Wow, you guys bought up a bunch of bodies. What did you do with them?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

ALL the body molds, huh Bob? Noice! He told me they have 25---count em---25 new molds in the pipeline! Cant wait to see whats coming. Between hellonwheels and Gavins, easily some of the nicest resin work out there.


----------

